# MaxTraxRacing



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure who's post I was reading through but they were talking about the maxtrax stuff. I had a chance to race on someone else' track like 2 years ago or so and man alive that stuff really is fantastic. I actually talked the wife into letting me get a small one. Anyone shed any light on this for me? Power requirements, controllers, does he set it up for you ????? 

Cheers,


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Xence --

From the FAQ at Max Trax website: 

"Do you also sell complete sets with controllers, power supply, and cars ...?

[We manufacture and sell the track only. You would supply the cars, power supply, and controllers.]"

-- Bill


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*Max*



Xence said:


> I'm not sure who's post I was reading through but they were talking about the maxtrax stuff. I had a chance to race on someone else' track like 2 years ago or so and man alive that stuff really is fantastic. I actually talked the wife into letting me get a small one. Anyone shed any light on this for me? Power requirements, controllers, does he set it up for you ?????
> 
> Cheers,



WWW.MaxTraxracing.com :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for the updated links! I'm drooling.

Disregard any spikes in your seizmographs...That'll be Robi, my wife, going Mt. St. Helens on me when I show her this link! LOL

In my defense...I've been a very good boy this year! Hint hint


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Thanx for the updated links! I'm drooling.
> 
> Disregard any spikes in your seizmographs...That'll be Robi, my wife, going Mt. St. Helens on me when I show her this link! LOL
> 
> In my defense...I've been a very good boy this year! Hint hint


Mine already gave me the big NO. But I think in the back of her mind she was really saying YES! I wonder if she would notice $500 on the credit bill. HHHMMMMM.....


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

cagee said:


> Mine already gave me the big NO. But I think in the back of her mind she was really saying YES! I wonder if she would notice $500 on the credit bill. HHHMMMMM.....



Mine says sell what you have then you can get one.. Now if I had of been thinking I would have done it that way.. anyone want to buy about 600 bucks worth of tomy track? lol


Dave


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank god my wife didn't tell me to sell what I have but after seeing this I probably will sell what I have anyways. I have 1 small Carroll Shelby Daytona Coupe track nailed to a 4'x4' board. That works pretty well but nowhere near what I know the maxtrax stuff will do.

Now concerning power and controllers what are you supposed to do? I have no clue.

Cheers


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Xence --

Power. For a Max Trax, I would recommend an AG&G unit, which you can find here. Alan's units have an excellent reputation, plenty of power for everything except the most high-end cars, and are reliable as all heck. I have one, and like it a lot. The variable power is nice for things like G-Jets and when little kids want to race.

For controllers, Parma economy controllers are inexpensive (roughly $24 each), work fine, and are very rugged. The only downside is that different cars need a different number of ohms , and since the resistors are not easily changed, you end up owning several controllers, each with a different resistor. An alternative to the Parmas are the Professor Motor controllers controllers which are more expensive initially, but you don't need multiple controllers, so you can save money over the long term.

If you need to be cheap, you go cheaper on the power supply, down to running your track on a wall-wart per lane. The Parma controllers are often available on a certain auction site for not much $$$. Replacement parts are always available for repair, rebuilding, or upgrading. 

HO World has a good article on track wiring. Like many slot car wiring article, it leans a little towards the 'More Power!'/overkill side, but it's a good article nonetheless.

Professor Motor has a prewired wiring center that I use (#1071). This unit has all the circuit breakers you will need (it beats replacing fuses), and comes with *complete* instructions that are easy to follow.

Hope this helps.

-- Bill


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, that is an amazing amount of information. I'm just tooling through some of the sites you posted Bill... unreal. 

Has there been anyone out there that has set a track of this magnitude up? If so is there any advice, criticism, overall thoughts?

Thanks,
Xence


Here's another thing I thought of as I was tooling around the board. I know the 'feeling' I was getting as I was driving on this one guys maxtrax track. So nice compared to my home built jobber. My question is this: Can you make a regular A/FX track work as well or as smooth as one of these other really high quality tracks? If so I would love to know how. I can't seem to wrap my head around that idea though as I have no idea how this would be accomplished.

Thanks again,
Xence


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

cagee said:


> Mine already gave me the big NO. But I think in the back of her mind she was really saying YES! I wonder if she would notice $500 on the credit bill. HHHMMMMM.....


Hahahahaha! You think "no means yes"...  Yer toast!

Still it's nice to dream.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

MaxTrax is an exceptional product. So is WizTrackz http://www.wizzardho.com/WizTrackz.htm . Both are similar in appearance, fit, and finish. The biggest difference between the two is that the WizTrackz rails are very similar to Tomy in downforce while the MaxTrax has much more downforce. When you run higher performance magnet cars on a Max you have to run taller tires in the rear and sometimes reverse the traction magnets.

Both tracks are ultra smooth and unlike anything you'll be able to achieve with plastic sectional track. The first time you whip through one of those 24" or 30" radius turns under full throttle, with nary a whisper of road noise, you'll know you made the right choice for track. Enjoy.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

AFXToo,

Great response. Thanks. That's the sort of thing I was looking for. Like I said, I really liked that maxtrax track when I was on it a couple of years ago. I was never on anything like that before and I've not been on anything like it since. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting my money on a track when I could achieve the same results with my plastic jobber at home.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Xence said:


> AFXToo,
> 
> Great response. Thanks. That's the sort of thing I was looking for. Like I said, I really liked that maxtrax track when I was on it a couple of years ago. I was never on anything like that before and I've not been on anything like it since. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting my money on a track when I could achieve the same results with my plastic jobber at home.
> 
> ...


----------

